# Help! First Time Mh Going To France For 2 Weeks What



## miamibeach (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello everyone! We are a family of four.. One 9 year old and one 6month old! It is or first family bonding experience! Please tell where to go and any helpful tips and advice! Thank you all for your help!!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Go*

Hello,

Lake Annecy is nice

or maybe for your family

Berny Riviere - Vic Sur Aisne

TM


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We are in France at the moment - where are you planning on visiting?
We currently in Loire Valley - its lovely


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Go to Brittany, buy Frommers family book for Brittany from Ebay many of them available, this gives ideas what to do when there. A good variety of campsites and Aires to choose from and not too far to travel with your young family and a first ever trip.

Look out for the Petite trains, your children will love them and you will get to see more than you would pushing a buggy around, Vannes for instance is a wonderful trip on theirs.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_f...w=frommers+brittany&_sacat=See-All-Categories

If you need more info keep asking lots of help for you on here

Mandy


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Miami beach
Firstly dont worry its fairly easy over there. The roads are generally quieter and less angry (apart form paris) so driving on the left is no real problem.

Normandy and brittany are nice. Are you going for long or just 2 weeks. 

A run down the coast from calais will get you used to things then the place is all yours.
Are youstopping on campsites or aires (i take it you know what aires are if not see the aires section on this forum).

You would be good if you kniew some basic french and read a decent european map as these usually have travel advice in them as to what to take. For instance you will need a warning triange and a hi vis vest for all your passengers and these must be put on if you get out of the van especially on a motorway.

Give us an idea of what you would like to do and the lads and lassies will respond.

Phill


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

First time, a youngster and a baby, just 2 weeks.

My only piece of advice would be: don't try and go too far and spend the whole 2 weeks driving.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

drcotts said:


> .... driving on the left is no real problem.
> Phill


 8O 8O

Could be a big problem abroad. I would stick to driving on the right like everyone else.  

Seriously though I would second the advice about not spending too much time driving. Rural France is just delightful. Brittany is very nice but it is a bit further than you may think. French bread is the most wonderful invention ever, do try the local boulangerie in a morning for fresh bread, croissants etc.

JohnW


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Wizzo said:


> Seriously though I would second the advice about not spending too much time driving. Rural France is just delightful. Brittany is very nice but it is a bit further than you may think. French bread is the most wonderful invention ever, do try the local boulangerie in a morning for fresh bread, croissants etc.JohnW


Start practicing now: Deux baguettes s'il vous plait.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

At this time of year if you want good weather you need to be south of the Loire! We live in France and they are very family and motorhome friendly. Don't plan to move around too much or you'll never have time to do anything - we have a 6 month old grandson as well as 4 slightly older grandchildren and know how long it takes to do anything with them!

When are you going, and for how long?


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Wizzo said:


> drcotts said:
> 
> 
> > .... driving on the left is no real problem.
> ...


Funny enough I have just read a tip on a fishing website that suggests you sellotape a note on your dashboard to remind you to drive on the LEFT!! That helpful item was posted in 2001 :lol:

I've bucked that suggestion and joined everyone on the Right hand side for now anyway...


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

We don't know WHEN you're going, or WHERE in the UK you live ( eg re ferry crossings ) BUT..... i recommend CAMPING DU LETTY at Benodet in Brittany. 

That assumes gou take the ferry to Roscoff or St Malo. 

It is a fabulous site, on the beach, lots of great fun for your nine year old, not too far to drive, and it's a site I went to every year from 11 to 18 and again when I was 23 (I'm now 45!) but my brother's familt have been recently with their kids. 

The beach is great, the kids facilities are great, everything about this site is and has always been brilliant for families.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Depending on where in the UK you are the cost of ferries is a consideration as well. Dover - Calais under £100 Portsmouth - Cherbourg or St Malo is nudging £400  

Again if you have plenty of time go via Dover. I live in Weymouth yet its much cheaper for me to drive the 200 miles to Dover (and back plus mileage in France) than to use any of the Western approaches crossings. Madness but true. 

You will have a GREAT time!! The french are very motorhome friendly. Dont forget to get your coppy of "All The Aires" to save yourself a fortune !!!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Just a nudge,weather in Brittany is pretty awful at the moment. Unless like me you particularly love visiting capes and headlands to watch the sea in its most magnificent moods.
We did find a Acsi campsite near Caramet sur Mer at Plage de Trez Rouz. Right next to a lovely sandy beach with rocks and pools at low tide. Lots of winkles and mussels to gather.


----------



## miamibeach (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello Everyone!
Thank you all for your responses! We will begin our trip on JUne 7 and have the MH rented for 2 weeks! with a 3rd pre-booked if needed.. Are there any festivals in June worth being a part of? Are there any Specific France Passion sites you highly recommend that I can take my family? 

My idea was to drive down eastern France and go south and back around. 

I don't mind driving since this our first trip and would like to see as much as possible so that we focus on what we like the following year!
Although the best part of this trip is the adventure... I still want to have some idea of where to safely sleep with kids you know!!!

Also! remember June will be The Eurocup! 

My hope is to catch 1 game from the qualifying round in each of the neighboring countries. Maybe Germany-Holland in Germany. Italy-spain in Italy and Maybe Spains last game in Barcelona or San Sebastian.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

miamibeach said:


> My idea was to drive down eastern France and go south and back around . . . .
> 
> . . . . Maybe Germany-Holland in Germany. Italy-spain in Italy and Maybe Spains last game in Barcelona or San Sebastian.


Hi Miami

I don't want to dampen your enthusiasm, but what you suggest is a recipe for disaster, especially with young children on board.

You are planning to drive well over 2,500 miles in 12 days, assuming it uses up only one day of your hire at each end of the holiday to reach Calais, and return home.

Minus at least three days to get parked up and watch the football . . . so it's 2,500 miles in 9 days maximum. That's something like 280 miles per day, every day, at an average speed of not more than 40 mph. 7 hours per day of solid driving!

Are you really serious about this? It could only be achieved by blasting down the toll roads, and all you would see is the tarmac ahead of you!

Even three weeks is nowhere near long enough if your 9 year old is to enjoy it!

Sorry - but check the figures out for yourself. Motorhomes can make only quite slow progress if you want to see anything of the country you are visiting. An average speed of 30mph is quite optimistic if you want to mooch along provincial roads and stop for a look around every so often.

I would agree with those who suggest Brittany or Normandy. It's a lovely area and there's plenty for the 9 year old to do as well as lots of interest for the "grown-ups"!! If you try to see too much you will end up seeing nothing . . . except that foreign tarmac.

Sorry. Better to hit you with the reality now, than let you spoil what should be a great experience.

Dave


----------



## miamibeach (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Dave!

thank you so much for your advice!! Thank you for the wake up call! Judging by the information I have presented... If it was your family... how would you structure your trip?

Sal


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Assume the weather is OK in June so no NEED to drive too far south to catch some rays.

Personally, if I were you, I'd turn right and head towards Brittany.

Lots of places of interest on the way - loads of campsites, hundreds of aires.

Remember - even "just" going to Brittany can be a long drive - it's around 450 miles Calais to Quimper, and another 450 back but it's not necessary to go all the way!

Relax and enjoy the places you visit - save the rest for another year.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think you need to pick a region such as Normandy, Brittany, The Dordogne, Loire Valley or the Rhone Alps to name a few. Drive to that region and spend the holiday there. Move on by all means but it wont be a holiday if your just driving all the time.

As regards safe places to sleep well France away from the big cities is I think a much safer and friendlier place than the UK (IMO!). If your going in June then it may be worth getting an ACSI Camping card http://www.campingcard.co.uk/gb/en/europe/ which will give you good out of season discounts at sites where there is stuff for the kids. Or you can try some of the thousands of Aire de Camping Car or Aires as they are known. Many are free or very low cost. https://www.vicarious-shop.com/All-the-Aires-France-3rd-edition-all-the-Frence-Aires.html We use them all the time and they are very safe.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

miamibeach said:


> Hi Dave!
> thank you so much for your advice!! Thank you for the wake up call! Judging by the information I have presented... If it was your family... how would you structure your trip?
> Sal


Hi Sal

I can't beat what Tony and Barry just said after your post (quoted above). :wink:

Personally I would head for Normandy and Brittany. Having been to France in excess of 40 times, we have come to the conclusion that's our favourite region. Varied beaches, the Pink Granite Coast, unspoiled inland "old" France, lovely old towns to explore . . . . .

Realistic in a couple of weeks, but still nearly 1,000 miles altogether. If you sail into Calais (or Dunkerque) Honfleur is just right for an overnight, and a fascination port. The Aire is nothing special but it's in the right place.

You will love every minute of it.

Dave


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Well said Zeb. Sal, for my money I'd look for some time on a campsite with loads of stuff for kids - probably somewhere I wouldn't stay at now unless three grandsons were with us  - my Normandy recommendation would be somewhere like

www.campings.com/camping-la-capricieuse-luc-sur-mer/

i.e. play ground, short drive/walking distance to beaches and some shops and eating places, fully serviced pitches, all the facilities you could want. Perfect for Juno/Sword beach D-Day stuff too if you are interested (you're crossing the day after June 6th after all!)

This area would be a good stopping point on your way to HeatherChloe's recommendation with a few aires, including Honfleur, in between. Expensive but probably worth breaking up the wildcamping/aire approach with a bit of all-singing-all-dancing 'holiday camp' stuff which the kids will probably enjoy and which may well, perversely, give you a break.

Have a great time!


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

I agree with Heather re camping du letty and can also add
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...K3771u4VBu-uhTxog&sig2=r_-UNrNjFXJhiHDBP669fw
as a reccommend if you want to visit Dinan which is a great place


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The first time we went to France in a hired MH in 2010 we had a wonderful plan of where to go and what to see.

Within a couple of hours of arriving in France we ripped up the plan and decided what we had thought feasible was simply not doable.

Instead we meandered along the Northern coast, stopping at a multitude of villages and towns we hadn't even considered beforehand, until we arrived in Normandy towards the end of the first week.

We got as far West as Utah Beach then moved inland for a day or two before taking the pretty route back to Calais.

We had a great time without spending hour after hour pounding along the Autoroutes, wasting time and money on fuel, and we saw more of the 'real' France than we'd ever seen before.

If you really want to see France, and not just boring tarmac and Service Stations, then cut back dramatically on your proposed itinerary and I'm sure you'll enjoy the holiday much more.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Spot on Keith. :wink:

On one occasion we did just 15 miles one day, as far as the next small town. It was so interesting (_and totally unexpected_) that we enjoyed all day there, and stayed the night on its lovely Aire by the river.

One sure thing about France . . . . you never know what's around the next corner. 

Dave


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

One thing not mentioned so far is Insurance.

I presume you will have Travel Insurance, and the MH should have Comprehensive European cover, but do you have European Health Insurance Cards (EHIC) for each of you?

Every family member should have one for European travel and having these cards is essential for young children.

They can be used if ever you need medical help at a Hospital and avoid having to pay for medical treatment while you are on holiday.

The cards last for 5 years, you get an bill from the Hospital after a few weeks but you can reclaim the money from the NHS.

The cards are FREE at the NHS website - www.nhs.uk - and you can apply online.

Do not use any other website other than the NHS.UK site as other sites all charge for their services


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

KeithChesterfield said:


> European Health Insurance Cards (EHIC) for each of you? . . . .
> . . . . The cards last for 5 years . . .


And you don't get a reminder to tell you when it's due to run out.

Anyone who has had one for a while should check the expiry date.

Time flies during the onset of senility!!  :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## miamibeach (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello Everyone!! WELL I am remain humbled by all your wisdom and advice! If I just could ask for one more request is to please give me specific places to add to our Itinerary. We will begin our journey in Paris! from there we would like to go east then south! however, we are certainly willing to go west.!!

Please give me either one of the following!
WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE:

FRANCE PASSION
AIRE de SERVICE
CAMPSITE
PANORAMA
SMALL VILLAGE!!

warm regards for all!!! 

Sal and family!


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

French Passion for me- so many different places to see, things to try, things to buy, and all free! Oh, and a different venue each night!


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Why one? Use them all!
but....slow up....don't try to see the continent in two weeks! 
Take time to see one day at a time!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

miamibeach said:


> Hello Everyone!! WELL I am remain humbled by all your wisdom and advice! If I just could ask for one more request is to please give me specific places to add to our Itinerary. We will begin our journey in Paris! from there we would like to go east then south! however, we are certainly willing to go west.!!
> 
> Please give me either one of the following!
> WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE:
> ...


Aire de Service (or Aire de Camping Car as its also known) every time. Come and go as you please and often free and some are in lovely settings. Not sure what you mean by Small Village but many small villages have Aires but not campsites!

Campsites are ok out of season if they are quiet but not our thing really. Never done a France Passion but I would if I thought I could just pay a few euros to stay and didnt feel obliged to purchase stuff.


----------



## miamibeach (Apr 10, 2012)

WHAT IS THE SINGLE MOST AMAZING PLACE IN FRANCE YOU WISH YOU WERE IN NOW IN YOUR CAMPING CAR


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

miamibeach said:


> WHAT IS THE SINGLE MOST AMAZING PLACE IN FRANCE YOU WISH YOU WERE IN NOW IN YOUR CAMPING CAR


Impossible but first things that came to mind were Cirque de Gavernie (Pyrenees), Verdon Gorges / St Croix (lake Croix Provence, Annecy or anywhere in Aveyron or Brittany.

Sorry cant name just one.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We went at Easter with 11 year old, did Provins, Troyes and Joigny , she loved them, fascinating places to visit, great Aires. Stayed at municipal in Troyes and caught bus in which is always of great excitement when all you do is car everywhere.   

Children love the moving from place to place but short distances per day, around 2 hours at the most is what we try apart from 1st and last day which tends to be nearer 5 but she always understands this and preps with food, books and music before hand.  

Take bikes if you can it will improve your holiday no end, especially for the children. 

Bouchermaine just next to Angers if excellent , great Aire next to river and cycle path which you can cycle to huge park with beach and river swimming or into Angers itself for a fascinating day. 

Good luck
Mandy


----------

